# Amtrak Pacific Surfliner Pacific Business Class (Pics)



## seat38a (Jan 27, 2014)

Here are some pictures from my recent trip from Orange County to San Diego Santa Fe Depot in Pacific Business Class.




IMG_0072 by seat38a, on Flickr

Morning Snack Bar



IMG_0063 by seat38a, on Flickr


San Clemente Pier



IMG_0071 by seat38a, on Flickr


Afternoon Snacks




IMG_0088 by seat38a, on Flickr


Afternoon Complimentary Wine In Business Class




IMG_0090 by seat38a, on Flickr


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice PIcs! Thanks for Posting!


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 27, 2014)

seat38a said:


> San Clemente Pier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I especially like this picture right about now.  I'd love to teleport there for a few days.

Yay for free wine.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 27, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> seat38a said:
> 
> 
> > San Clemente Pier
> ...


Aloha

If you look at the number of people on the beach it is cold for California.

Here is my picture of the pier


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 27, 2014)

Cold by California standards = warm by Michigan standards.


----------



## Misty. (Jan 27, 2014)

Or Missouri standards, at least right now. 

Nice pictures  Makes me think of my most recent chance to try Surfliner Business Class - it got canceled because my self made connection in LA got broken due to traffic. Still, this serves as a reminder that I need to book it next time I'm in the area, since I'm giving myself a little extra time in California before the Gathering starts :3


----------



## seat38a (Jan 27, 2014)

The attendant looked pissed off and even snapped at the lady sitting in front of me, because she was on her cell phone and would not take the wine she ordered to drink. I said please and thank you plus took my trash to the "Correct Receptacle." Next thing you know, the attendant asked me if I wanted another one and gave me this:




IMG_0096 by seat38a, on Flickr

I did not refuse!!!!!


----------

